# DSL connection unstable, and slow, lots of errors on router!!



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

I am with Be* on their Be Unlimited package, 'upto 24mbits'
I understand that im not guaranteed to get 24mbits, but currently my router says i am getting around 13mbits, and most speed tests i do, (thinkbroadband, dslzoneuk, and a few others), say i have less than 8mbit.
Is this something that my ISP can improve?? As I am 470 metres from the exchange (as the crow flies)
Another thing, that I experienced with Be at my old house, and at my new one, is that the connection is always dropping, normally at least once a day.
Lastly i noticed on my router that there are a lot of FEC errors (downstream), is this something to worry about?
Underneath is the line info from my router, I would appreciate any help with this!!


DSL Connection	

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 7:45:18
Modulation:	G.992.5 Annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1,308 / 13,479
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	61.81 / 116.42
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12.0 / 19.0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13.5 / 27.0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7.0 / 6.0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / µ
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	4 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	3 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	156 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 121,898
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4,975 / 294
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	83,922 / 231


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

If it helps, I ran a line quality test on my PC
the URL is http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2407683


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by evaluating the interior wiring, because it does appear there are some issues with communication. For the best interior wiring, he's my solution.


Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry I should of given more details.
My mistake I am not on DSL im actually on ADSL2+, although I do have a long telephone line extension within my house.. do you think that could be causing problems?
Also the router I am using is a Thomson Speedtouch 780, provided to me when i signed up for the package.
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A long phone extension, ESPECIALLY if it's flat phone cable, will really screw things up!

Oh, and DSL and ADSL are really the same thing, my configuration still applies. Of course, in the UK, maybe you can't do your own wiring, don't know how the phone services operate over there.


----------

